
Did Google Duplex Just Pass the Turing Test? - lobo_tuerto
https://medium.com/@LanceUlanoff/did-google-duplex-just-pass-the-turing-test-ffcfe6868b02
======
karmakaze
For that to be true the salon attendant's goal should have been to test the
humanness of the caller rather than book an appointment.

------
herodotus
Another validation of Betteridge's law of headlines (if a headline ends with a
question, the answer is no.) As much as I do not like Google Duplex, it was
made very clear that the conversation can be "natural" if it is very domain
specific.

